# Désirée Nick 1x



## Eddie Cochran (30 Okt. 2006)

Anbei eine von mir gebastelte Collage aus einzelnen Netzstücken. Ich hoffe, sie gefällt.
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------



## Buster (30 Okt. 2006)

Danke für Desiree....klasse Collage


----------



## porom (31 Okt. 2006)

irgenwie muss sie sich ja im Gespräch halten.
Wenn man sonst schon ziemlich uninteressant ist, halt so.


----------



## qwert43 (3 Nov. 2006)

*desiree*

hmmmh hübsch- gut gelungen die Collage

Vielen Dank


----------



## hajo (25 Nov. 2006)

ich muß dem zustimmen, anders geht es wohl nicht, danke für die bilder


----------



## Scroolo (26 Nov. 2006)

super dankeschön! mehr davon !


----------



## MarcusV (29 Nov. 2006)

Die hat ja ganz schön Holz vor der Hüttn - habe immer gedacht die kommt aus Gladbach!


----------



## schneemannxx (16 Dez. 2006)

ich mag die nicht obwohl ich mittlerweile weiß das sie gar nicht so blöd ist wie sie immer tut. als frau irgendwie doch ganz ansprechend


----------



## TheUnknown (3 Feb. 2007)

Sie hätte ja wenigstens so tun können als wärs unapsichtlich 
thx für die collage


----------



## SirRob1987 (7 Juni 2007)

Danke! Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Promi (9 Juni 2007)

*Desiree*

Erregende, wunderschöne Collage :devil: - Thanks!


----------



## mark lutz (9 Juni 2007)

ja die collage gefällt danke dir


----------



## coolertyp (13 Juni 2007)

ich glaub sie weiß elsbt nicht ob das nun gut für sie war oder schelecht ....


----------



## kazujaxyz (26 Dez. 2010)

porom schrieb:


> irgenwie muss sie sich ja im Gespräch halten.
> Wenn man sonst schon ziemlich uninteressant ist, halt so.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 Dez. 2010)

Desiree hat ein sexy Busen.


----------



## lada (28 Dez. 2010)

Die Frau ist einfach nur klasse.


----------



## juppy27 (28 Dez. 2010)

Könnten andere ja mal nachmachen. Die, die sich bedeckt halten (bisher).


----------



## alexandra (28 Dez. 2010)

*Hübsche Tittenshow*

Vielen Dank - geile Collage


----------



## fredclever (28 Dez. 2010)

Danke


----------



## bootsmann1 (15 März 2015)

das sieht doch wirklich geil aus


----------



## leg74 (1 Apr. 2015)

Geile Frau


----------

